# "Time" Winner



## Baron (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations to j.w.olson.  

There was a tie for first place in this challenge; Gumby and Lady S have stepped aside to let j.w.olson take the prize.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations j.w.!


----------



## j.w.olson (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow, thanks all!


----------



## Foxee (Jan 19, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations, J.W.!  And to Gumby and Lady S as well.


----------



## toddm (Jan 19, 2012)

congrats j.w.! 
- lots of good poems this time around
---todd


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations, j.w.! I adore that piece. Congrats also to Lady S and Cin!


----------



## Ghost (Jan 19, 2012)

Well-deserved! The best poem posted, by far!


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jan 19, 2012)

Big hearty congratulations to the winners.


----------

